# Anyone see "How It's Made" on Vinyl LPs?



## RollsRoyce (Apr 20, 2006)

About 2 weeks ago, I was watching one of the Discovery "How It's Made" episodes, when they announced that they would be showing how lacquered phonograph masters were made. They then went on to show the ENTIRE vinyl record production process, from cutting the blank aluminum discs for the masters to pressing, labelling, and trimming the finished records. Very very cool stuff indeed for us vinylheads. Hopefully the episode will be repeated soon.raying:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes, I saw that episode. It was quite interesting, actually. I really enjoyed it. "How It's Made" is always showing reruns so seeing it again is a definite possibility.


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

It was pretty interesting.
I saw a YouTube video of it awhile back. I did a search for it, but couldn't find it. Too many pages to sift through. Anyone that will take the time to go through all the pages, can probably find it.


----------

